# Como logro adelantar o atrasar la chispa en un motor de auto?



## albermillan69 (Abr 7, 2009)

Bueno como dice el tema como logro adelantar o atrasar la chispa de un auto para tener mejor rendimiento en las arrancadas y en alta?

Espero me puedan ayudar! preferiblemente un circuito electronico!

Es q estoy creando un cdi y ahora me falta esa opcion para tenerlo completamente liso!


----------



## Traviato (Abr 7, 2009)

Sólo tienes que girar el distribuidor en el sentido adecuado.


----------



## albermillan69 (Abr 7, 2009)

ok eso lo se! pero lo quiero hacer d forma electronica un encendido MSD lo trae! 

por que no crearlo?


----------



## Traviato (Abr 7, 2009)

En ese caso, considero que un retraso es posible y facil, aunque ya son ganas de complicarte la vida. Ahora bien, adelantarlo, puede ser muy complicado, ya que tendrías que tener en cuenta la señal de la chispa anterior a la que se va a producir y calcular el tiempo dependiendo de las rpms. Ahí tendrian que tomar cartas en asunto los expertos en microcontroladores.

Saludos.


----------



## harleytronics (Abr 8, 2009)

hola para que tipo de auto lo queres?
que vas a usar de sensor,, el cigueñal? o es para usar con distribuidor? de que tipo platino,optico o magnetico? saludos


----------



## popoton (Abr 9, 2009)

si el vehiculo posee contrl de avance electronico lo puedes modificar manualmente variando los valores del sensor de temperatura con un pote en paralelo con este.


----------



## Fogonazo (Abr 9, 2009)

El motor siempre funciona avanzado, en mayor o menor grado pero siempre avanzado.
Lo que puedes hacer es regular el motor muy avanzado, luego con un temporizador programable lo atrasas hasta el punto deseado de funcionamiento estable.

Electrónicamente ajustas siempre un retraso de la chispa, al disminuir el retraso el motor quedara mas adelantado mecánicamente hablando.

El grado de atraso se puede ajustar con un potenciómetro o mas sofisticado con un sensor de RPM que provoque menos retraso según el número de RPM o lo que es lo mismo al acelerar se ira avanzado.


----------



## wnunez (Abr 9, 2009)

Creo q debes especificar mejor que quieres hacer , ya q la chispa va en convinacion con la posicion del piston, la cual, es el punto muerto superior es decir , cuando se va producir la explocion.

Que deseas hacer no entiendo ?


----------



## wen carra (Abr 11, 2009)

Hola, tengo uno comercial y lo que hace es: dejarlo correctamente en gas (adelantado ), y al pasarlo a nafta (tomando desde la activacion de la electrovalvula) enviarle una señal para que atrace el encendido, ajustandolo con un pretet.
desde la llave gas/nafta se comanda asi con/sin atraso


----------



## marianus (Feb 18, 2010)

hola wen carra: el aparato que tenes da resultado?

estaria muy bueno que hagamos un proyecto de este tipo ya que el motor se comportaria con mas potencia cuando esta en el modo de conbustible de gas natural comprimido para que atrase el encendidio.

que les parece si nos ponemos a diseñarlo?? les gusta la idea??


----------



## antiworldx (Feb 18, 2010)

Un poco viejo el post no? pero a mi me interesa. Efectivamente dias pasados venia pensando en como resolver eso.
Ahora, los motores trabajan con dos tipos de adelanto... por revoluciones y por carga sobre el motor, osea, con el vacio del multiple.
los parametros son los siguientes.
los motores en marcha minima, generalmente rondan entre los 8 y 12 grados de adelanto.
El adelanto maximo se logra aproximadamente a las 2000 rpm, siendo 20 grados por parte del adelanto por velocidad mas otros 25 grados por parte de la carga del motor dando un total de 45 grados de adelanto a velocidad crucero sin carga.
Estos datos de adelanto son aproximados pues no los recuerdo exactamente y varian de motor enmotor.
Ahora, la forma que he pensado para hacer esto, es tomando el tiempo del distribuidor entre una chispa y otra, para conocer el desplazamiento angular instantaneo y asi calcular el tiempo de retraso para lanzar la proxima chispa. (no confundir, ya que no se puede anticipar ese calculo, el sistema estara aventando chispas retrasadas que el rotor se encargara de lanzarlas sobre el piston adecuado y ya asi seran adelantadas)


----------



## martin_marineli (Oct 22, 2020)

Hola buenas tardes a todos ando necesitando hacer un atrasador de chispa para un auto turbo....se me ocurrio un variador de avance de auto gnc pero modificado ... es auto viejo monobobina carburador....alguien tiene algun circuito de variador de avance por bobina que se pudiera modificar ?????


----------



## edh59 (Oct 23, 2020)

Hola,este circuito te lo dejo  a modo de "curiosidad".....es de los tantos utilizados en GNC.
No dispongo de datos técnicos.
Saludos cordiales.


----------



## capitanp (Oct 23, 2020)

*E*se circuito no sirve de nada si no program*á*s el pic, adem*á*s no creo que con los 5V del micro puedas disparar el IGBT


----------



## Scooter (Oct 24, 2020)

La mayor parte de bobinas da la chispa cuando cesa la señal de control.
Un "simple retardo a la desconexión" debería de valer para atrasar.
Claro que hay que ver de dónde tomas las señales que sean bajitas y manejables, no las de la bujía.
Si solo tiene una "bobina electrónica" y aún tiene distribuidor o semejante podría ser fácil.

Para adelantar hay que pensar un poco más, no está tan tan claro.


----------

